# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  اگه الان بخوام برای کنکور95شروع کنم حدودا درسها کی باید تموم بشن؟

## nilofarrr

سلام اردیبهشت یا خرداد؟

----------


## nilofarrr

کسی نیست؟

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

هر چی زودتر بهتر :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Dj.ALI

منم تازه شروع کردم!!شما باید کل درسات اواسط فروردین تموم بشن!!

----------


## nilofarrr

جدی؟اواسط فروردین یکم غیرممکنه به نظرم میشه بگین چه جوری برنامه ریختین؟

----------


## nilofarrr

من برنامه ریختم تاآخر اردیبهشت تموم میشه

----------


## Dj.ALI

> جدی؟اواسط فروردین یکم غیرممکنه به نظرم میشه بگین چه جوری برنامه ریختین؟


اره ممکنه اگر یکم منطقی رفتار کنید و از کارهای عجیب و غریب دست بردارید....پراکندگی منابع نداشته باشید...با یک برنامه ی منظم جلو برید..چند برنامه ای نباشید..ریلکس باشید و در درس خوندتون زیاد وسواس به خرج ندید....

----------


## nilofarrr

مرسی

----------


## nilofarrr

معضل اصلی  ریاضی وفیزیک هست شما چه جوری میخواین تا اواسط فروردین همش رو با تست تموم کنین؟

----------


## Chandler Bing

> معضل اصلی  ریاضی وفیزیک هست شما چه جوری میخواین تا اواسط فروردین همش رو با تست تموم کنین؟


دقیقا
منم سر ریاضی فیزیک عزا گرفتم
دوستان اگر فقط سوالای کنکور کتاباهای تست ریاضی رو فیزیک رو زد میشه 50 درصد اورد؟

----------


## nilofarrr

کاش یکی بیاد بگه چه جوری میشه از الان شروع کرد ودرسها رو هم تموم کرد؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

ین سوال جابلی نیس خب بستگی داره....بعضیا دوره خوندنشون زیاده وتو 3هفته جمع میبندن وبعضیا برعکس...شما بهتره خوب یاد بگیری تا اینکه زود بخونی...دیر رسیدن بهتر از هرگز نرسیدن است...اینم بدون از الان اصن معلوم نیس رتبه یک کیه رنبه 2کیه....این مربوط به دوران طلایی جمع بندی داره...وروز کنکور ...درضمن کنکور فقط سواد نیس..سرعت دقت هوش عئم استرس روحیه مثبت ایمان بخدا ...

----------


## یه روستایی

> دقیقا
> منم سر ریاضی فیزیک عزا گرفتم
> دوستان اگر فقط سوالای کنکور کتاباهای تست ریاضی رو فیزیک رو زد میشه 50 درصد اورد؟


ببین رفیق مشکل من و شما اینه که درس میخونیم تا تستایه ساله پیش کنکورا بزنیم درصورتی که ما باید طوری بخونیم که بتونیم تستایه ساله ایندرا بزنیم….. 

فرستاده شده از GT-S6312ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## nilofarrr

میخوااستم اول تاپیک بپرسم اگه از الان شروع کنم میرسم یا نه که گفتم واقعا سوال بیهوده ای هست چون میشه مفید خوند و حتما هم رسید!

----------


## Dj.ALI

> معضل اصلی  ریاضی وفیزیک هست شما چه جوری میخواین تا اواسط فروردین همش رو با تست تموم کنین؟


ریاضی رو هندسه رو کامل حذف کنین به جز بخش هندسه ی مختصاتی!بقیه ی مباحث رو هم کامل بخونید....وقت زیاده...فیزیک هم دقیقا میشه کامل همه ی فصلا رو تموم کرد.....در این جا باید به تدبیر خودت توی چجور خوندن درسا امید ببندی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Taha19

من زیست سوم رو تموم کردم کلهم زیست دوم به علاوه ی زیست پیش دانشگاهی رو تا پایان دی تموم میشن .........
شیمی ها هم عینا مثل زیست هسش ...
اما فیزیک رو تا پایان اردیبهشت تموم میکنم ...
ریاضی هم مبحثی میخونم ک هدفم 60درصده ک احتمالا پایین بیاد و من چون ب بالا فکر میکنم ک اگه بیاد پایین چیزی تو حساب باشه ...
واسه عمومی ها هم واسه زبان تموم شده فقط روزی ریدینگ و کلوز کار میکنم ..ادبیات و عربی تا پایان اسفند ...بعد دیی و زندگی هم چیزی نیس حتی میتونین قبل حین غذا خوردن هم نگاه کنین بالاخره بعد اردیبهشه همش مرور مرور مرور چون مرور خیلی مهمه با ارزوی موفقیت دوستان عزیزم

----------


## وحید ی

> سلام اردیبهشت یا خرداد؟


سلام نمیشه گفت کی .بستگی به خیلی چیزا داره از جمله نوع برنامه تون اما تا اخر خرداد هم تموم کنین خوبه البته اینکه میگم تموم کنید یعنی دور هم کرده باشین.

----------


## nilofarrr

> سلام نمیشه گفت کی .بستگی به خیلی چیزا داره از جمله نوع برنامه تون اما تا اخر خرداد هم تموم کنین خوبه البته اینکه میگم تموم کنید یعنی دور هم کرده باشین.


منم منظورم با دوره بود بچه ها میشه با دوره تا اردیبهشت تموم کرد؟

----------


## NilouMH

خب با برنامه سنجش جلو برین

----------


## zahra.2015

سلام منم از الان شروع کردم تازه رشته من ریاضی بوده و میخوام تجربی شرکت کنم برای پزشکی اونم فقط سراسری و دانشگاه خوب  ب نظرم همه چی ب خود آدم بستگی داره فقط غیر ممکن غیر ممکن 
باید دید از کدوم دسته از آدا هستیم اونایی ک میگن رسیدن ب هدف ممکن اما سخته یا از اونایی ک میگن ممکنه اما مشکل اگه تفاوت بین این دوتا جمله رو خوب درک کنیم میفهمیم کجا و در چ مرحله ای هستیم اگه بخوای اگه تلاش کنی با تموم وجود میشه من همهی تلاشمو میکنم بقیشم میسپرم ب خدا
در مورد کی تموم کردن باید بگم مهم خوب خوندن مهم یاد گرفتن ن سنبل کردن حتی اگه تا آخر اردیبهشتم تموم کنی اما خوب و مفهومی خونده باشی میتونی تو ی ماه و نیم درس هارو جمع کنی

----------


## nilofarrr

> خب با برنامه سنجش جلو برین


سنجش نمیدم

----------


## nilofarrr

ممنون از پاسخ همگی،پس کی تموم کردن مهم نیست خوب تموم کردن مهمه!

----------


## وحید ی

> سلام اردیبهشت یا خرداد؟


کنکور اخرای تیر هست شما اخر خرداد هم تمام کنی برا جمع بندی هم خیلی وقت داری فقط یادت باشه کتابایی که انتخاب میکنی خیلی مهم مثلا توی شیمی یه بار نری مبتکران یا خیلی سبز نگیری که تا سال بعد هنر کنی فقط یه  بار بتونی بخونی ...جامع گاج کفایت میکنه و نهایتش ازمون فار

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

تا عید دوبار باید تموم کنی درسارو.

----------


## saeedkh76

اردیبهشت

----------


## Ultra

اگر میخوای به یه جمع بندی کامل برسی
باید تا آخر اردیبهشت تموم کنی

بلایی که سنجش پارسال سر ما آورد همین جمع بندی بود که ترکوندش
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## m a h s a

در وهله اول قیل فروردین
بعد از عید تثبیت و مرور خوانده هاس
خرداد واس جمع بندی نهایی

----------


## dangmiong

زوده بابا من فروردین شروع میکنم  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## sheida_asa

شما شروع كن ؛ نتيجه هم ميگيری ... زودم تموم ميشه ...
اما بحث اينه هيشكی سال كنكور اصلا درس نميخونه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## reza1375

اولا شما نیستی ک شروع نکردی الان خیلیا هستن شروع نکردن پس نگران تموم کردن درسا نباش...
دوما اگه الان هم شروع کنی و با کیفیت بخونی خدا رو چ دیدی شاید از اینایی ک خیلی وقته شروع کردن جلو هم زدی
اما اینکه اردی یا خرداد تموم کنی بستگی ب زمان مطالعت و کیفیتش داره اگه زود بخونی و در عین حال هم خوب بفهمی تا اواسط فروردین هم تموم میکنی..
البته چند برنامه ایی هم نباش ،منابع مطالعاتیتو هعی دم ب دقیقه تغییر نده و برنامه منظم داشته باش...
هدف هم ک مهمترین چیزه .و ی روحیه عالی واسه خوندن و سپردن نتیجه ب خدا...

----------


## nilofarrr

واقعا ممنونم خیلی روحیه گرفتم دوستان

----------


## nilofarrr

> در وهله اول قیل فروردین
> بعد از عید تثبیت و مرور خوانده هاس
> خرداد واس جمع بندی نهایی


منظور از جمع بندی نهایی کنکورها ی سال قبل هست؟

----------


## m a h s a

> منظور از جمع بندی نهایی کنکورها ی سال قبل هست؟


دیگه اون بستگی به خودت دلره که بخوای از چه منابعی استفاده کنی...
میتوته کنکور ها باشه...میتونه تست های نشاندار باش...
و مرور سریع تمام خلاصه هایی که خونده شده
سعی کن بعد عید بیشتر رو تثبیت داده هات  کار کنی تا بخوای هول هولی تموم کنی مطالب رو

----------


## A.Z

> سلام اردیبهشت یا خرداد؟


سلام...
از همین الان با تمام وجود شروع کن و بیا جلو...اصلا هم به زمانی که گذشته و تا حالا تلف کردی فکر نکن...به قول یکی از مریدان موفق شدن توی شرایط سخت هنره!اون جوری که از اول راه کار کرده باشی موفق بشی آخرش،یه همچین موفقیتی که ذوق نداره!!
هرچند خیلی ها این کارا رو هم میکنند باز موفق نمیشن...خخ
بگذریم
شما باید تا اواخر اردیبهشت یا نهایتا اواسط خرداد برنامه رو جمع و جور کنی و حدودا 1.5 ماه باقی مونده رو به جمع بندی اختصاص بدی.
توصیه میکنم که بعضی مباحث خاص رو حذف کنید!
مثل هندسه،مقاطع مخروطی ریاضی....یا حرکت و دینامیک فیزیک...
موفق باشیم...

----------


## comet97

آزمون جامع زدن خیلی میتونه رو نتیجت تاثیر داشته باشه.پس باید حواست باشه زمان کافی برای آزمون جامع زدن داشته باشی..من میخوام تا آخر فروردین تموم کنم.اما شما که دیرتر شروع کردی میتونی تا اخر اردیبهشت تموم کنی.هرجور که میتونی باید تا اردیبهشت جمع و جور کنی وگرنه ممکنه تو روحیه خودت هم تاثیر بدی بذاره.مثل پارساله من

----------


## وحید ی

> سلام اردیبهشت یا خرداد؟


*سلام  حتی اگه 4 ماه دیگه هم مونده باشه میتونین تموم کنید و حتی نتیجه بالایی هم بگیرید امااااا به شرطی که منابع انتخابیتون فضایی نباشههه .حرفه ای درس بخونین .وسواس نداشته باشین ... به منابعی که انتخاب میکنید وفادار باشین. 
فقط انتخاب منابع مهمه حتما از کتابای جامع معتبر استفاده کنید ....*

----------


## NilouMH

> *سلام  حتی اگه 4 ماه دیگه هم مونده باشه میتونین تموم کنید و حتی نتیجه بالایی هم بگیرید امااااا به شرطی که منابع انتخابیتون فضایی نباشههه .حرفه ای درس بخونین .وسواس نداشته باشین ... به منابعی که انتخاب میکنید وفادار باشین. 
> فقط انتخاب منابع مهمه حتما از کتابای جامع معتبر استفاده کنید ....*


منظورتون از حرفه ای چیه؟
کاش وسواس وجود نداشت

----------


## hamed_habibi

یعنی اینکه برای مثال یکی میاد واسه حرکت 500تست میزنه اما یکی میاد 100تست رو انالیز میکنه فرقشون اینه اگه اونی که 500تا زده یه ذره تست عوض بشه کم میاره اما اونی که تست هارو انالیز کرده موفقه وزیر وبم تستا رو بلده...توهمه درسا همینه...پرخوری همونطور که توغذا خوردن باعث بالا اوردن میشه تو درس هم باعث دل زدگی میشه...خیلیا بودن تو 5ماه اومدن پزشکی بهشتی یا شهرشون قبول شدن ...الان وقت درک کردن درساس تا نیمه فروردین ازنیمه فروردین روزی 250تست هم بزنین کل تستارو جارو کردین...یادگیری مهمه ...خیلی از تستایی که تو کتابا هس واسه اموزشه امکان نداره تو کنکور بیاد...در اخر سعی کنید تستارو تیپ بندی کنید مثلا تو مثلثات ببینید طراح ها بیشتر ازکدوم رابطه تست دادن ازکدوم ندادن...بخدا کنکور فقط سواد نیس شعور هم هس زرنگی هم هس...

----------


## وحید ی

> منظورتون از حرفه ای چیه؟
> کاش وسواس وجود نداشت


سلام وسواس یعنی اینکه مثلا برین برای ادبیات بشینین کتابای درسی رو بخونین با این فکر که نمیخواین نکته ای از دستتون در بره در حالی که کتابای کم حجمی وجود داره که درس خوندن و تست زدنو اسون کرده ...حرفه ای خوندن هم در واقع همون معنا رو میده ببینین دنبال کارای عجیب و غریب نرین ... مثلا باور کنین برای زیست خوندن کتابای درسی و زیست جامع گاج کفایت میکنه .کتابای دیگه بازار فقط گیچتون میکنه ...نهایتش میخواین توی زیست زیاد تست بزنین زیستای کانون از همه کتابا بهتره چرا چونکه تستاش کاملا استاندارده.یا توی فیزیک همه میگن گاج اما گاج خیلی نکته ای گفته و تست زیاد داده یه جورایی توش غرق میشین بجای فیزیک گاج از فیزیک فرید شهریاری میتونین استفاده کنیدو...

----------


## roshana

> من زیست سوم رو تموم کردم کلهم زیست دوم به علاوه ی زیست پیش دانشگاهی رو تا پایان دی تموم میشن .........
> شیمی ها هم عینا مثل زیست هسش ...
> اما فیزیک رو تا پایان اردیبهشت تموم میکنم ...
> ریاضی هم مبحثی میخونم ک هدفم 60درصده ک احتمالا پایین بیاد و من چون ب بالا فکر میکنم ک اگه بیاد پایین چیزی تو حساب باشه ...
> واسه عمومی ها هم واسه زبان تموم شده فقط روزی ریدینگ و کلوز کار میکنم ..ادبیات و عربی تا پایان اسفند ...بعد دیی و زندگی هم چیزی نیس حتی میتونین قبل حین غذا خوردن هم نگاه کنین بالاخره بعد اردیبهشه همش مرور مرور مرور چون مرور خیلی مهمه با ارزوی موفقیت دوستان عزیزم



منم تقریبا همینجوری ام !!

ر.1 :
بهتره نهایتا تا پایان اردیبهشت تموم کنید البته با تست 
بی تست که هیچی  :Yahoo (1):  و اگه با تست جمع کنید حدود یه ماه
 و نیم وقت ازمون های جامع و ... دارید که عالیه !!

من خودم عمومی ها رو تا دی ماه میبندم البته پارسال هم همه بالای 70 بودن
و اختصاصی ها هم تا اخر فروردین  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## hanjera

سلام
یکی که تازگیا برنامه نوشته برا خودش بزاره اینجا تا ما هم ببینیم دیگه
لطفا :Yahoo (8):

----------


## nilofarrr

> سلام
> یکی که تازگیا برنامه نوشته برا خودش بزاره اینجا تا ما هم ببینیم دیگه
> لطفا


من ننوشتم وگرنه کمکتون میکردم بقیه دوستان باید کمکتون کنن!

----------


## nilofarrr

من یه سوالی برام پیش اومده امسال که آینه ها حذف شده به جاش کدوم مبحث رو بیشتر سوال میدن کسی میدونه؟

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

> من یه سوالی برام پیش اومده امسال که آینه ها حذف شده به جاش کدوم مبحث رو بیشتر سوال میدن کسی میدونه؟


*کی گفته آینه ها حذف شده ؟!!!*

----------


## KowsarDDC

:Yahoo (39): آینه ها حذف شده؟؟؟؟

----------


## BeHnAz76

من کلاس فیزیک میرم..اگه حذف شده بود دبیرفیزیک میگفت... :Yahoo (35):

----------


## mehrsa.m

> من یه سوالی برام پیش اومده امسال که آینه ها حذف شده به جاش کدوم مبحث رو بیشتر سوال میدن کسی میدونه؟


_اولا امکان نداره اینه ها حذف بشه.....
دوما یه چیزی ....تقریبا 19بهمن مشخص میشه چه درسایی میاد توی کنکور....طبق کنکوری که از سال49انجام شده تا الان که 94 میشه اینه ها بوده.....100%امسالم میاد......شک نکن....بعدم اینه ها رو حذف کنن چیزی جایگزین ندارن....هرکی بهت گفته اشتباه کرده.... 
_

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

1% فکر کن آیینه ها رو حذف کنن  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mehrsa.m

> 1% فکر کن آیینه ها رو حذف کنن


*والا.......اگه حرکت شناسی و دینامیک رو حذف کنن اینه ها رو حذف نمیکنن.....
اصلا اینه یعنی پیشکسوت سوالای کنکور.......چون از اولین کنکور بوده تا الان..............
*

----------


## nilofarrr

راست میگین دوستان ؟آخه من تو همین سایت بود فکر کنم که خوندم چاپ های جدید اول دبیرستان آینه ها یا قسمتی از اونها حذف شده و وقتی اونها بخوان کنکور بدن دیگه نمیاد واون موقع نفهمیدم این شامل چه سالی میشه،اونایی که 95کنکور دارن اول دبیرستان چاپ کتابشون کی بوده؟

----------


## nilofarrr

یعنی هیچ کس چیزی مبنی بر اینکه آینه ها حذف شده باشه نشنیده؟

----------


## nilofarrr

نمیدونم شایدم عدسی هارو گفته بودن

----------


## dangmiong

نه عزیزم همش هست. :Yahoo (21): ..فیزیک 1 چاپ 91 ------ . اگه حذف شده بود،  فیزیک پایه گاج حذفشون میکرد

----------


## nilofarrr

مرسی من میخواستم آینه ها رو نخونم نمیدونم چی شد به این نتیجه رسیدم

----------


## Ultra

من الان با کدوم اطاعاتی که درباره شما دارم قضاوت کنم؟

فقط به این جمله اکتفا میکنم که
هرچه زودتر بهتر

----------


## Ultra

> یعنی هیچ کس چیزی مبنی بر اینکه آینه ها حذف شده باشه نشنیده؟


هرسال توی دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور کتاب های منبع امتحان رو مشخص میکنن
اون موقع مطمئن بشید

----------


## dangmiong

> مرسی من میخواستم آینه ها رو نخونم نمیدونم چی شد به این نتیجه رسیدم


من کلا حذفش کردم اینه هارو برا خودم  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## nilofarrr

ببخشید شما میدونید اگه بخوایم تاپیکی رو حذف کنیم بایدچیکار کنیم؟

----------


## Ultra

> ببخشید شما میدونید اگه بخوایم تاپیکی رو حذف کنیم بایدچیکار کنیم؟


به مدیر ها پیام بده
اونا حذف میکنن

----------


## roshana

> ببخشید شما میدونید اگه بخوایم تاپیکی رو حذف کنیم بایدچیکار کنیم؟



من خودم زیرش مینویسم  :Yahoo (4): ))
میان حذف میکنن 
اما از مدیرا بخواید

----------


## nilofarrr

کجا باید بنویسم ؟مدیرا کین؟ببخشید من اصلا با اینجا اشنایی ندارم کمکم می کنی عزیزم؟

----------


## roshana

> کجا باید بنویسم ؟مدیرا کین؟ببخشید من اصلا با اینجا اشنایی ندارم کمکم می کنی عزیزم؟



همینجا بنویسی میخونن معمولا !!
مدیرا تو خیلی تاپیک ها هستند
بالای اسمشون نوشته مدیر !!
بهشون پیام بده  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## roshana

از ایشون بپرس !!
مدیر کل  :Yahoo (4): 

 @Araz

----------

